# Whats it worth?



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

Matthews 2007 Drenlin 29 1/2 / 70. Viper 3 pin sight, Matthews drop away rest, doinker, quiver, maxima 350's with rage 2 blade heads, soft case, 6 maxima practice arrows and a glendel full rut in good shape?


----------



## vinegar strokin (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll give ya 250.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

The ones on Craigslist are going for about 6 bills. Can you adjust the drawlength on Drenalins without a press. I would need to get down to 28 inches. 
<----<<<


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

If I were you Id check EBAY and see what they are going for, search archery then highlite Mathews, then search Dreanilin, once the search finishes on the left side there are boxes 1 should say completed items click it and you can see what they have been going for recently, I think you will be pleasently surprized!

BD


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

$350-$400 for the bow, not sure on packaging it with the rest of the stuff


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info thus far....I'm looking at possibily selling as I haven't bow hunted the last two years...Bird hunting has taken over the void.....


----------



## mmowen01 (Oct 24, 2010)

I believe that the Drenlin's have to be adjusted with modules. If it is set up at 29.5" you might have a little room for adjustment but to go down to 28" is probly going to be a module change. Archery talk will be a better judgment on price because you can see if sellers had to drop there price to get it sold and how long it was up before the thread was closed. On craigslist you never know what things have sold for just what people are trying to get out of them.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

mmowen01 said:


> I believe that the Drenlin's have to be adjusted with modules. If it is set up at 29.5" you might have a little room for adjustment but to go down to 28" is probly going to be a module change. Archery talk will be a better judgment on price because you can see if sellers had to drop there price to get it sold and how long it was up before the thread was closed. On craigslist you never know what things have sold for just what people are trying to get out of them.


All Mathews bows are draw length specific.....you need to swap out the entire cam to change the draw length.  Atchison is about right....$350-$400 for bare bow price.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Do you have other cams with the bow? 
<----<<<


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

Joe Archer said:


> Do you have other cams with the bow?
> <----<<<


No other cams, sorry.


----------



## vinegar strokin (Nov 24, 2010)

Joe, most matthews dealers will swap cams for $50. I know the one by me used to do that.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Most Mathews dealers will swap out the cams and charge you a small shop fee, or nothing if you buy something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

I think you could get a little more for the bare bow. I sold my Switchback XT last summer for just under $500 bare bow. So with everything on it I bet you could get someone to buy it for $600+.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

